# How Long



## Unreal125 (Dec 13, 2004)

How long does it take to run the tests in ATI Tool?

Also what order should you run them in?

I was going to flash my 9800 Pro 128 to XT but I dont have the right core. I have R350AGP so I guess that cant be done at all. So I decided to use this tool instead. I have ordered a Artic Cooler for the card but it wont be here till wednesday. Also after I get the cooler could I use the XT flash?


----------



## fr33ze (Dec 13, 2004)

The XT flash won't work on the R350 core, you need a R360 core for that.

The tests in atitool take as long as you want them to take but everyone seems to be happy with running them for an hour. It doesn't matter weather you run find max core or max mem first, the orders up to you.


----------



## Unreal125 (Dec 13, 2004)

fr33ze said:
			
		

> The XT flash won't work on the R350 core, you need a R360 core for that.



Thanks bud, I have been running the core now for 1hr30mins with no errors .. So I guess its safe to say that core will work?

Also is it possible to achieve XT marks with ATI Tool with out using the flash?


----------



## MikeGQ (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re:*

I am also curious, as I'm stuck with an R350 core too.  I ordered the ATI Silencer 1 and should be installing that soon, so i think I can achieve much higher core.  

So using the ATI Tool, what would be the number I'm looking for?  Approx ~400?  

Just starting my overclocking days, so any info is appreciated in advance.  Thanks.


----------



## aladdinsane (Dec 16, 2004)

How do you guys know it's a R350?

If you are just going on what ATI Tool says that wont work. It will report it as R350 even if it's an R360 I think this is because of the BIOS in the card. You need to take the stock cooler off and actually look on the core. This is the ONLY way to find out if it's an R360.

So when you get your silencers take a look - hopefully you'll get a pleasant surprise!


----------



## MikeGQ (Dec 16, 2004)

aladdinsane said:
			
		

> If you are just going on what ATI Tool says that wont work. It will report it as R350 even if it's an R360



Really?  That is great news, I'm going to go home tonight and rip that fan off! Thanks for info Alad


----------



## aladdinsane (Dec 16, 2004)

No problem mate - let me know how you get on. If it's an R360 core when you've flashed it to XT ATI Tool should read it as an R360.


----------



## MikeGQ (Dec 17, 2004)

no dice, wiped clean my core and it had a big fat R350 on it 

No worries, ATI Tool will give it a nice little boost though.  Thanks


----------



## angelus (Dec 22, 2004)

perhaps even  a better boost... a 9800 XT core runs at 411 and mem at 360, my old 9800 pro was 440/370 with air cooling...
i really dont see why u should flash it anyways.. even if u could....


----------

